

Inside report from Fukushima nuclear reactor evacuation zone - geoka9
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yp9iJ3pPuL8

======
adrianwaj
The bulldog at 9:23 was friendly, healthy and collared, but seemingly they
left it there for dead. First there was Summit Fever, now there's Reactor
Fever. He could've at least taken the phone number and called the owners to go
get it. I doubt it. Maybe they'll see the vid on YT.

